# Looking to gather some boarders to rent house in Summit County



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Whats up guys. I'm planning on moving to colorado, and just read some threads that really upped moving to Summit County for a year, that it would be life changing and an awesome time. Would anyone be willing to do this? I still need to save up some more money of course. But , the more people the cheaper rent. I dont have a problem sharing a room to be 5 minutes from fresh pow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

#serialkiller


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> #serialkiller


Serial killer that didn't offer free handies...!!! :dunno:


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)

How am i a serial killer ? You guys are crazy in this forum lol.


----------

